# Replacement Italic Nibs



## furini (May 27, 2011)

The headmaster at my school is retiring and has asked me to make him a roller ball and a fountain pen.  Problem is he wants an italic nib.  I'm not quite at the custom pen making stage yet and none of the kits do italic nibs.  I'm also finding it very hard to find any on the internet.  Can anyone point me to a supplier of good quality italic nibs that I could use to replace the nibs in a Jnr Gent or full size Gent kit?  
Many thanks!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 27, 2011)

Pelikan did make a standard sized (5 and 6) italic nibs. I don't know if they are still available.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 27, 2011)

Pendimoium.com still offers custom nib grinding. I would PM either Anthony at Pen Works or Lou at Heritance. If one of these two don't offer these services, they can likely put you in touch with someone.


----------



## its_virgil (May 27, 2011)

Anthony has them on his website. They are gold nibs. Craft Supplies has a calligraphy nib which will be a steel nib like comes with the kits.
Craft Supplies: http://tinyurl.com/3p2bsx
Anthony: http://tinyurl.com/3gg66bs
Indy Pen Dance has nibs but not sure about an italic one: http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Inks-and-Cartridges/

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## furini (May 27, 2011)

Thank you - looks like Craft Supplies is the best bet.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 27, 2011)

Before buying you might want to find out from your customer if he wants a cursive Italic or a stright Italic. Here is a link that might be of help to you
http://www.pendemonium.com/pens_italic.htm#groundnibs


----------



## luke39uk (May 27, 2011)

I'm based in the UK and a good friend of the best nib adjuster/grinder in England who is very well known on the Fountain Pen Network for his quality work. He will grind you an italic nib for you for a small fee. I have some good quality English made steel nibs that will fit your pen you are welcome to have. I can PM you the nib adjusters contact details if you wish.
 I hope this helps
Bryan.


----------



## furini (May 27, 2011)

Hi Bryan
That would be great. I'm off to Italy tomorrow with 54 13 year olds so won't be on the forum for a week or so but it would be very helpful to have his details. 
Cheers 
Stewart

Ps so happy to have a solution in England that I missed your offer of nibs!  Thank you very much. I'll be in touch when I've got an answer about the type of italic bin wanted.


----------



## furini (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the different styles, Roy.  I didn't realise it was such a complex field of penmanship!


----------



## drgoretex (May 30, 2011)

Another option:  Brian Gray at Meisternibs.com.  Has nibs to fit the kit pens, and can modify as needed.

Ken


----------



## furini (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, Ken
I'll check this out as well.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Dan_F (Jun 6, 2011)

Note: The calligraphy nib from CSUSA doesn't have any tipping material.

Dan


----------

